
Bored with the State of Browsers, We Made a Web Overlay, What Do You Think? - acephalous
https://www.indrasweb.net
======
acephalous
Hello everyone. I've been looking for spaces where I can talk to people about
this. ...I come from academia, so web-communication is new to me, but my
experience already proves a relevant point: moderation is a problem, browsers,
vendor-lock, and search engines have a lot to do with limited and incomplete
information and outright disinformation, and existing web technologies can
greatly improve our everyday lives while solving these problems along the way.
I know it looks and smells like self-promotion, but it's fun to build things,
share them with people, and get to discuss. What do you think? I'd like us to
own up to our powers as users and cultivate them.

